# For CO racers -- Wheels of Thunder is on! Weather forecast improved, let's go racing!



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

The chance of rain has dropped dramatically in the latest forecasts. I raced Cherry Creek on Wednesday and, despite a forecast of 70% chance of rain, did not get wet. I rode last night -- same thing, high probability of rain, but it did not rain.

Weather is highly variable and highly localized in Colorado, so no matter what it looks like where you are, it can be quite different somewhere else.

Let's go racing!


----------

